# Critical Mass : Orange County : October 26



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

hello... just wanted to share the info with others.. last months was a great turn out for the 1st one... this one should be just as popular if not more... especially since people are telling more friends about it...

come check it.. this bunch seems to be very organized... not just random chaos and madness...


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

HERE IS A LINK TO ROUTE.. /AS WELL AS A MESAGE FROM THE EVENT ORGANIZER
CRITICAL MASS OC COURSE ROUTE



Happy Monday Riders,
Hope you rode with a gas mask this weekend. I'm sitting at my desk right now and I can hardly breathe with all the ash and smoke in the air.

Well, as you know, we are going to to be rockin' the Veloween edition of Critical Mass Costa Mesa this Friday evening. I've prepared a route map, which is about 21.5 miles of fun and games all throughout CM (and a little bit of neighbors NB and Irvine), with a trip to the beach and back on the Santa Ana River Trail.

Instead of printing out copies of the map, I've prepared a Step-By-Step, which I think is easier to deal with, especially while you're riding. Print it out, give it to your friends, and spread the word.

I'll print out 100 copies of the directions and will leave a good portion of those behind at Memphis for those who arrive late/after we leave.

Bring lights and whoever can bring their iPods with speakers, please do!!!

Thanks, see you all this Friday at 6:00 p.m. at Memphis. Until then, ride safely out there...

-Mike-


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

6pm on a Friday night? Hope you're avoiding the busy roads full of motorists trying to get home to dinner.

"asserting our rights" my ass...

I'm all for big organized fun rides, but CM's are so counter-productive its not even funny.

otherwise, have a great time


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Critical Mass needs to go see the shrink, it is just a bunch of attention seekers screaming "Love me daddy"

Please do not ruin our image with your stupidity


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

bigpinkt said:


> Critical Mass needs to go see the shrink, it is just a bunch of attention seekers screaming "Love me daddy"
> 
> Please do not ruin our image with your stupidity


thank you for instantly assuming my stupidity... i simply wanted to forward this message because i did have a really pleasant experience with the last one that i figure i would contribute and promote a very well organized critical mass however you are free to contribute your opinions and what not about critical mass in GENERAL... 


first of all critical mass already has a bad name yes...... i have been to/personally witnessed many DIFFERENT critical masses (CHI,SF,LA,SM,SD,OC) and do i frequent any of them... NO..... simply because ive seen how out of control and crazy they can get....



how does this one differ from most? easy..
1. they posted a SET MAP... which will be followed... isnt a map and course route already against everything that regular critical mass stands for? 
2. designated departure time and arrival.... 
3. the group is very small in comparision to others a few dozen at best
4. working with local bicycle advocacy groups as well as local authorities...
5. a designated event organizer and email list where everyone gets updates and messages prior to any ride.... more informed is better than none informed!


as it stands right now its a great ride... small group very organized.. can i promise you that the next one and the rest of the rides in the future will be this way... of course not... i figure i would try to add as many intelligent/educated riders which i know would positively contribute to this ride such as yourselves... would i be sharing this information with the local bum on the road with his bmx tagging a local CVS pharmacy wall... probably not... 


sorry for my rant... thank you for your comments... please keep em coming..


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thedips said:


> thank you for instantly assuming my stupidity...sorry for my rant... thank you for your comments... please keep em coming..


I know you're a grown up and all, just throwing in my .02 cents. No hate here.

I always shake my head when I see "5:30" or "6:00pm" on these rides, when all some poor 9-5 shlub wants to do is get home to his/her family and *we're* out there "asserting our rights".

end of 2 cents.  that is all.

have fun!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> I know you're a grown up and all, just throwing in my .02 cents. No hate here.
> 
> I always shake my head when I see "5:30" or "6:00pm" on these rides, when all some poor 9-5 shlub wants to do is get home to his/her family and *we're* out there "asserting our rights".
> 
> ...



point taken! yeah i totally understand that... yeah actually alot of that typing came from waking up on an empty stomach and checking RBF... dont have work till later on in the afternoon... 

and honestly i know we are talking about CRITICAL MASS here.. those two simple words alone garner enough controversy and debate in its own right...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll just sit in the back of the pack and draft.


----------



## onegiant (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't know if many ppl will show up anyway, due to the bad air quality. Been in Costa Mesa these pass 2 days, and the air is just horrid.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

good ride i counted roughly 120-140 ish at the start of the ride... great turn out.. police support great ride,


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thedips said:


> good ride i counted roughly 120-140 ish at the start of the ride... great turn out.. police support great ride,


good to hear, sounds like y'all did it right.

this article came out Thurs. in the L.A. Weekly

http://www.laweekly.com/news/news/bike-dislike/17548/ 

guess I'd better keep the volume down...


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> good to hear, sounds like y'all did it right.
> 
> this article came out Thurs. in the L.A. Weekly
> 
> ...



that is exactly why i never go to that one....i live in the 310 area code but make my drive all the way out to orange county to ride... 

sm looks like madness, and seems to do more harm and then the focus isnt about riding anymore..


----------

